# Troubleshooting parasites with 3-4 month doelings



## Elizabeth Moore (Jul 5, 2018)

I have 3 ADGA registered doelings 3.5-4.5 months, two Nubians (half sisters) and 1 nigerian dwarf. When I got the Nubians two months ago, the youngest had cocci. They were seen by vet and all three were treated with Panazuril over the course of six weeks (the last treatment was last week). In the past week, the youngest seemed to have a pretty big potbelly suddenly, though she still is pretty scrawny along the back (I've been trying to get her weight up), and I noticed tapeworm segments in the Nigerian Dwarf droppings two days ago. The oldest nubian has really great body condition. All three are acting great--frisky and playful with good appetites and firm goat pellets. They eat a lot of browse/tree branches, some choice grass when grazing, have free choice hay, and get 2 cups medicated grain morning and night shared between the three of them.
It's hot as blazes here, and has also been really wet, so I'm sure the parasites are doing a number. 
I know doing fecals is the best route to go, but I'm preparing for a trip and would love to go ahead and treat to make sure they are in better form before I leave, especially having seen tapeworm sections. Recommendations for medications? (have safeguard and cydectin) Would you treat all three, or just the one with worm segmants, or the one with the potbelly too?
(I'm also looking forward to getting into doing fecals myself, and would love recommendations for microscopes. Just ordered a parasite id book last night.) 
Thank you everyone.


----------



## Elizabeth Moore (Jul 5, 2018)

Forgot to mention their eyelids are really red, looking good.


----------



## snewlin (Jul 10, 2018)

Is the "potbelly" even on the left and right side?
How does the poop look? Are the pellets clumping together at all? Any diarrhea?


----------



## Elizabeth Moore (Jul 5, 2018)

snewlin said:


> Is the "potbelly" even on the left and right side?
> How does the poop look? Are the pellets clumping together at all? Any diarrhea?


The potbelly is usually pretty even though sometimes larger on the left side. Some mornings it's considerably less all around. I have wondered if it's just a healthy rumen, but it is really gigantic. Her poop is fine, no clumping at all--firm pellets.


----------



## tnt (Mar 29, 2015)

Valbazen (albendazole) will kill tapeworms in goats.


----------



## tnt (Mar 29, 2015)

Kids are very susceptible to internal parasites, including tapeworms.

Kids should be wormed by 8 weeks of age and again every 4-8 weeks until a year of age.

Signs such as paleness of the gums or lower eyelids, diarrhea, rough hair coat, or poor growth may indicate anemia and can be cause for alarm.

Commonly used oral wormers include Safe-Guard, Ivomec and Cydectin.

Treating tapeworms requires using a de-wormer such as Valbazen.

Some success has been seen when administering Safe-Guard every two-weeks for a total of 4 doses.

It is important not to under-dose when administering wormers, because over time this will create a resistance to the wormer causing it to become ineffective against parasites.


----------



## tnt (Mar 29, 2015)

Elizabeth Moore said:


> I have 3 ADGA registered doelings 3.5-4.5 months, two Nubians (half sisters) and 1 nigerian dwarf. When I got the Nubians two months ago, the youngest had cocci. They were seen by vet and all three were treated with Panazuril over the course of six weeks (the last treatment was last week). In the past week, the youngest seemed to have a pretty big potbelly suddenly, though she still is pretty scrawny along the back (I've been trying to get her weight up), and I noticed tapeworm segments in the Nigerian Dwarf droppings two days ago. The oldest nubian has really great body condition. All three are acting great--frisky and playful with good appetites and firm goat pellets. They eat a lot of browse/tree branches, some choice grass when grazing, have free choice hay, and get 2 cups medicated grain morning and night shared between the three of them.
> It's hot as blazes here, and has also been really wet, so I'm sure the parasites are doing a number.
> I know doing fecals is the best route to go, but I'm preparing for a trip and would love to go ahead and treat to make sure they are in better form before I leave, especially having seen tapeworm sections. Recommendations for medications? (have safeguard and cydectin) Would you treat all three, or just the one with worm segmants, or the one with the potbelly too?
> (I'm also looking forward to getting into doing fecals myself, and would love recommendations for microscopes. Just ordered a parasite id book last night.)
> Thank you everyone.


----------



## tnt (Mar 29, 2015)

*These are 2 microscopes that some goat owners use to do their fecals.*

*C & A Scientific Premiere MSK-01L Basic Monocular Compound Microscope, 10x Eyepiece, 40x-400x Magnification, Brightfield, LED Illumination, Mechanical Stage, 110V $81.98 Amazon*

*Amscope 40X-2000X Veterinary Compound Microscope with Mechanical Stage SKU: M500B-MS available at the Amscope site for $153.99.*






*
*


----------



## Glenda Daniel (Aug 2, 2018)

tnt said:


> *These are 2 microscopes that some goat owners use to do their fecals.*
> 
> *C & A Scientific Premiere MSK-01L Basic Monocular Compound Microscope, 10x Eyepiece, 40x-400x Magnification, Brightfield, LED Illumination, Mechanical Stage, 110V $81.98 Amazon*
> 
> *Amscope 40X-2000X Veterinary Compound Microscope with Mechanical Stage SKU: M500B-MS available at the Amscope site for $153.99.*


How hard is to do fecals? I will love to do my own...I am struggling with parasites too. This is the 2nd time a treat my 4 month doe with Safeguard, she still had the runs. She also got cociddia, so I am using Corrid? Any advise?


----------

